# why is my platy attacking my guppies?



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a 10g, cycled/cycling, 80f heated, 1/4 planted still trying to grow java fern (which is not a part of the 1/4 plants thats planting the tanks)

So i've my hi-fin platy for 3 weeks now and had my guppies for 1 week.

I have 2 female guppies and 1 male platy. I am going to add a gourami after i take care of their internal parasite (white clear poop) that they all have.

They've been fed once a day, (4 days with fish flakes~2 days with blanched peas~1 day no food)

When i come to the tank all of my fish begs for food (like always) but then my platy dashes at them and nips at their body,,,is this normal or will it stop? I mean when i fed them this morning, they were PERFECTLY FINE. now he's being aggressive to them~ what wrong? and will they be fine?

Thank you


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's normal for livebearers, they will try and breed with any female.


----------

